# Hooters in Destin



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I heard on the radio free buffet, free beer and redfish seminar for 11/12/08 in the evening. Anyone else heard and know the particulars ?????


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

The email I got from the Ships Chandler:

I wanted to invite you to our next Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series Event, November 12th from 6-8pm at Hooter's in Destin, FL. The topic of this month's seminar is "Bull Reds." Right now fishing along the emerald coast is unreal, and some of the best fishing is targeting the big Bull Reds. This seminar will cover how, when, and where to target the big redfish. There will be a free buffet, $2 draft beer, prize giveaways, and tons of information. If you haven't made it to one of our seminars yet, I really suggest you come check it out, it's very laid back, sort of a "town hall" type seminar. We'll have our guest speaker, Mike Mangum from Shallow Water Expeditions, who is an expert on targeting big redfish. We also encourage you to bring the whole family. If you have any questions regarding the seminar please feel free to contact me anytime. I've also attached a flyer for the event.


The flyer: http://safe.openleads.com/a/5198?AWSAccessKeyId=0HAS7MKAK3JGEQ9D2QG2&Expires=1226019539&Signature=Mdue3k495vRaRmC2lAz50VLHLe0%3D


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is an AWESOME idea - hot chicks AND fishing. All in one place.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea I know, I will be the bald guy with the goatee, stop by and say hello.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yea, hot girls, cold beer and fishing TONIGHT !


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

They said, there's free beer tomorrow.....come to think of it that's what they said last time too.:banghead</DIV></DIV></DIV>I was there it was a good thing. </DIV></DIV>Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series Event, December 10th from 7-8pm at McGuire's in Destin, FL.</DIV>


----------

